# 125g Madagascar Tank?



## TMF89 (Jul 14, 2010)

What are my options for a tank that sized? Breeding pair? Two? All males? Colony? I don't know anything about Mad. cichlids but after seeing a few different species for sale online I'm interested lol.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

It all depends on which kind of Mads you are intending to keep. I have 2 tanks with a different species in each. Madagascar Paratilapia sp "small spot" (east coast) is just a single mated pair in a 75 by themselves and a colony of 12 Paretroplus kieneri in a 125 with plans on adding more when we can find some of equivalent size.


----------

